# kitchen door pella vs. jeld-wen



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

My wife and I have been looking at Jeld-Wen from HD for our dining room. (Pre hung french) We have not made a purchase yet but I know from HD and Lowes (same products, Lowes is $1 cheeper) that price of $500 is because they order in bulk and the savings is reflected to us the consumer. I found this out because we were looking for an outswing, they stock inswing. That same door for $500 if ordered in outswing was over $900 because the outswing was not part of their bulk orders only inswing. So you $500 door might actually be a $900 door. 

another point to check, the jeld wen is probably steel the other may have been a vinyl, wood or combo. The energy star ratings of the jeld wens are actually really good. when comparing then to a similar pella for $900 at HD the Jeld wen rated better. 

Personally, I am going to get the jeld wen, for $500 its worth it. if its crap it will get replaced if not I saved a bundle. You can get crap for 2k too.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh... I have also noticed that a lot of home improvement shows are going with Jeld wen too, not that this means ANYTHING, it most likely means Jeld wen paid them, but I thought it was interesting


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

What are the two doors made of? For $2600 that sounds like a wood door including installation or at least fiberglass. How about the jeld-wen, it would definitely be a junk door if that price includes installation . Thats not to say that jeld-wen doesn't make some nice products, but a $150 steel door plus installation($350) will be rusting out in 5 yrs. I would highly recommend a fiberglass product if you haven't decided on material yet.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

ccalmonte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are currently remodeling our kitchen and would like to replace a door.
> 
> ...


 You've stated the size of the door to be *2'-8" x 6'-6-1/2".
*In most product lines I am familiar with,this is a custom sized door,(with a *6'8"* door being the norm.
Double check your height before ordering any door and double check the pricing. A custom sized door will usually run a bit higher than the standard.
Once you order the door ,you own it.
If a 2'8" x 6'8" can be installed in the opening(check the distance above door to ceiling,taking into account the header)the price will be less.

Personally,I'd go with a fiberglass door,like Therma -Tru for durability and medium pricing.


----------



## ccalmonte (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied...much appreciated!

I think we are going with the Jeld-Wen from Home Depot. We re-measured and it is 2'-8"x6'-8" door so it should be a standard size. I think the Jeld-Wen is a steel door, primed and pre-hung.

HomeSealed, he estimate that we got does not include installation. Its just the door. I think Pella's Designer Series is wood and clad in aluminum. The $2,600 does not include installation.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the Pella being wood does explain the price to some extent, but it is still pretty high. I really would strongly recommend pricing a fiberglass door (may be pretty close to the $500) but the steel may work out fine.


----------



## stevenc (Feb 27, 2008)

The Designer Series are usally fitted so you can get blinds in them ,did you ask about their Architect or Pro-Line , they are a bit cheaper .


----------



## usherboy (Apr 11, 2008)

*response*

Be careful, most door manufacturers market and produce multiple level products. The Pella Designer Series is a high end good quality door system. I don't know what Jeld Wen product you are refering to, but if it's only $600.00, it's probably a steel door with a wood jamb. Like comparing apples to oranges. Good luck,



ccalmonte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are currently remodeling our kitchen and would like to replace a door.
> 
> ...


----------



## WindowGeek (Apr 28, 2008)

Very very important to remember when you're dealing with Pella Vs Home Depot (aka Jeld-Wen) you are dealing with Pella trained professionals. A door for $600 from Jeld-Wen is definitely not an installed price! 

The Designer series is very high end and includes a 3rd pane of glass. You also have the option of adding low E glazing to this pane. Also if you are a buying the door without installation, whether you are paying a contractor or not make sure you talk to a Pella *Trade* Rep. If you are buying the door directly you are acting as your own General Contractor.

Also ask yourself if you have a problem with a Jeld-Wen door you bought at Home Depot does HD come out and fix it?

I know that Pella Does... Though sometimes, especially in the peak building season they might a tad bit slow, but they will come out and fix it.


*MOST IMPORTANTLY! No matter who does the work for you, it is your responsibility to make sure your contractor installs the product according to the manufacturers requirements, it they only way in most states that the door meets building code now-a-days, and it your likely to have warranty issues if the problem can be rooted to improper installation! None of the major brand window manufacturers honor a warranty on an improperly installed window.*

So, if Pella does the work, they own the installation for the warranty period.


----------



## AliceM (May 19, 2008)

Wow, what a price difference!

I was going to add that the price was probably not including installation, but others have already done so...

What interested me most is the comment on warranties and such. If the door costs 2,000+ but includes a good warranty, it might be worth the extra money - you know that future repairs will be taken care of. If you're in an area where weather isn't as much of an issue, then maybe the warranty won't be worth it for you.

Which door did you decide on (if any) so far?


----------



## redwood99 (May 8, 2008)

You get what you pay for mostly. There is no "magic deal" at HD due to "volume" or other such things. It is a retail store, where you pay retail prices for things. Often they wrangle "special models" from their vendors which are cored-out versions of the real thing, and these cored-out products can be put on "SALE" at much lower prices than the real deal sold somewhere else. (The mattress industry pioneered this nonsense 50 years ago.)

Just as a bet, I would bet the $600 door at HD is a "different animal" than the $2600 door from Pella. I'm not advocating one or the other, but just saying they are going to be substantially different items, and each may be a terrible, good or great value on their own merits, at their respective price points. A Mercedes is a good thing, and a Ford is a good thing, but they are not the SAME thing.


----------



## chris M. (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't buy Jeld-Wen!! I bought an exterior patio Jeldwen door. It leaks, and has ruined my carpet. The Jeldwen rep came out and said they don't guarantee against bad weather!? Neither Jeldwen or Home Depot will make it right.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Please do not dig up old threads just to complain


----------

